# Auction Photos



## Black_Boogers (Nov 8, 2005)

Ever wonder how those auction sites take photos of their bottles without a background?

 Answer is: They Don't!

 They edit out the background using the "Magic Wand".

 1. Take a picture of the bottle against a white background, the lighter the better.







 2. Then use the "Magic Wand" feature found in most photo-editing software to automatically mask out the background.  Play with the "Magic Wand" settings until it only masks out the background that you want.  You may have to mask the background a few times to get it all.

 3. Then, edit out the masked background and end up with this:






 Most of all, Have Fun!

 Rick


----------



## diggerjeff (Nov 8, 2005)

also remember , the color white does not count as file size. for instance the above photo with a black background would be a huge , the same photo with a white background would be considerable smaller. take less memory to store and upload much quicker.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 13, 2005)

Diggerjeff...

 thank you for the suggestion and information on the white background... I thought that a white background was used to give better reflection of the light???...  now I can see the difference... Thanks to all of you "Bottle Jedi's' ... I am but your humble servant... a "Padawan learner" when it comes to this technical stuff and research.  I know how to dive, search and recover, but that is only half of the enjoyment...  

 Sharing the glass, the knowledge and the experience is the other half... I thank you... 
 (and in the words of ultimate wisdom of "Wayne and Garth" of Wayne's World,...

 "I'm not worthy!..."[]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 13, 2005)

[ul]
 [1] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 [2] 
 [3] 
 [/ul]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 13, 2005)

Sorry Folks wrong button.[8|]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 13, 2005)

[ul]
 [1[
 [*] 
 [*] 
 [/ul]


----------



## capsoda (Dec 13, 2005)

Sorry Again, my son is trying to teach me about computers.LOL[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey Warren... 

 How old is your son????[][]

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 13, 2005)

He will be 21 on the 20th. He's the baby and he keeps me stright about this computer.[sm=lol.gif]


----------



## southern Maine diver (Dec 20, 2005)

Capsoda...

 Hey Warren...

 Happy 21st birthday to your son... now he can take you out and buy you a Jack Daniels or a Michelob (ultra light in your case I guess)  Enjoy the celebration my friend.

 Wayne


----------



## capsoda (Dec 20, 2005)

Mic ultra lite=no sugar, no sugar= no hangover, no hangover= me making a LOT of noise in the morning just to torture everyone else.[]Good math huh.


----------



## kastoo (Jan 2, 2006)

I hear some guys are pulling some nice stuff out of deep mud in Florida.  Ever wondr what your bullets are breaking when you practice on the range, lol?


----------



## wonkapete (Sep 11, 2007)

Anyone have a favorite free photo editor that allows you to easily crop out the background?  I tried the trial version of photoshop and it's too confusing.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 11, 2007)

> the color white does not count as file size. for instance the above photo with a black background would be a huge , the same photo with a white background would be considerable smaller. take less memory to store and upload much quicker.


 
 Actually with the jpeg (.jpg) picture files people typically upload this isnt really true. With compressed formats like jpeg files the size will be relative to the randomness of the image. An all black or all white background would probably result in a similar file size but a plaid background would produce a larger image. 
 I know its an old post but it may have confused some people.


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 11, 2007)

> Anyone have a favorite free photo editor that allows you to easily crop out the background? I tried the trial version of photoshop and it's too confusing.


 
 The software that comes with digital cameras is usually pretty simple and does cropping.


----------

